# Need help!! Rhino 700 won't turn over !



## GODSMACK

A friend of mine called me, she was having trouble with her rhino 700 and asked if i could check it out, I'm not that experienced with rhinos but anyway this is the problem, The bike would start , make some awful noise and then die, till finally it just would'nt start at all, so after checking a few things I discovered the starter was fried!! (included pic of starter) . But I have a feeling something else caused the starter to die, because she was trying to start it all day and fried it. Anyway I replaced the starter with a brand new one and now it does'nt seem to want to turn over , almost sounds like a dead battery right? so I gave it a boost , still does'nt want to turn over and makes a humming sound coming from the starter relay or something. I don't want to burnout a brand new starter so i only tried a few times. I'm not sure what could be wrong , belt problem , clutch problem , seized up?, I was thinking my next step would be to remove the clutch cover and just try to turn it over manually. Am I on the right track , or is there something simple I'm missing here????????
Please help !! greatly appreciated! :thinking::no:


----------



## BrutemanAl

you said you gave it a boost,did you use your vechicle to charge the battry up ? or were you still conected to it with your vechile when you tried to start it?


----------



## GODSMACK

still conected, 
I worked on it yesterday, I looked over the whole bike, everything seems ok, looks like my problem is electrical. When I turn the key to start the bike, it has difficulty turning over then, a signifigant HUMMING sound comes from Fuse/battery area, I suspect the starter relay (i'm not sure). When the starter originally fried it was like it stuck "on" while the bike was running , in turn destroying the starter. Does any of this make sense??? Am I missing something here? Has anyone else encountered starter issues?? Please Help!!!!
Thanks


----------



## GODSMACK

I was connected to my Brute (running) when I gave it a boost.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

did you try removing the spark plug to see if it will turn over. might be hydro locked.


----------



## BrutemanAl

Do the plug's have spark ? 

I have heard of starter's sticking open before when the bike start's. The shaft that the sprocket is on ,has grease on it and sometime's over time I have seen the grease get so fricken dirty that it sticks. Also seen up here in Ontario,in the cold weather the starter sticks because of the grease and how cold it gets.


----------



## rmax

have you checked to see how hot the battery wires are getting a corrided or loose ground will get extremely hot causeing an amp drop, also remove the plugs an see how free the engine will turn


----------



## GODSMACK

I had the clutch cover off last saturday everything turned nice and free. The day this problem began was the coldest day this year about -30 or so , my friend plowed her driveway and left the bike outside when she was done, the cold must of had something to do with it, not sure. since then I've kept it in my heated garage. I haven't checked for spark because I don't think the bike's turning over enough to make spark. Amp drop makes sense, all connections/grounds looked clean and tight but i'll double check. I wonder if the battery froze, shows 12.8 v but may not perform under load. The humming sound coming from the fuse area when i try to start the bike still puzzles me. I'll swap batteries with my bike and see. I'm just afraid to wreck a brand new starter ! not mine , and cost her about $230 , great canadian prices!!
Won't have time to work on it till wed. night,.
Thanks for the help guys , appreciated.


----------



## Bauman

By the looks of all the copper in the picture you blew the armature apart and that is caused by the starter sticking in. I would change the relay and go from there.


----------



## GODSMACK

- replaced starter 
- replaced starter relay 
- tried fresh battery 
still no go !! 
Bike makes a sorta winy noise coming from relay when we turn key to start,
not sure what to check next????


----------



## duramaxlover

did you check the stator? im not exactally sure but it kind of sounds like what happened to my brothers kodiak 400 it was a part of the stator in the motor, im not exactally sure what it was called.. or the coil maybe?


----------



## GODSMACK

That definitely sounds like the next thing to check out I'm no expert when it comes to electrical but i'll check the manual on "stator". The bike turns over fast and with no problem without the spark plug and has plenty of spark and compression, but as soon as i put the plug back in, it barely turns over kinda like having a dead battery. So we started thinking we bought a dud starter or the starter was grounding out , we then swapped starters with another rhino, still no luck!!, this is becoming a real pain in the a**.
Keep'em coming guys i'll try anything , thanks!!

-Bike barely turns over, causing coil to whine 
-Bike turns over freely without plug , lots of spark and compression
-new coil
-new starter, also swapped starters with another rhino

I promise to post the solution when we finally figure it out soon i hope!!​


----------



## duramaxlover

maybe check and see if you cdi is fried? if the other rhino has an interchangeable one plug yours into the other rhino and see if it starts?


----------



## CRXTASSY

Im the friend with the Rhino.... Got it running, turns out that the Company I got the NEW starter from, doesn't know how give out proper parts... All this messing around to find out that the starter was for a 660 Grizzly. I now have the PROPER starter, installed,,, all good.... PROBLEM now is...... after running for a few minutes, the starter kicks on, on it's own... WTF? When the starter quit the first time....the oil was low... is it possible that no lubrication could have caused something to break or to not work properly ??? That's where I'm at now.. Changed the oil, and have been letting it run. At idle, there is no problem, but as soon as I give it some gas, the starter kicks on.. Checked the ignition switch, and also installed new starter relay... Any Ideas?


----------



## duramaxlover

probably the starter silonoied it caused my cousins grizzly to do this then again it would also start on its own sometimes


----------



## CRXTASSY

Well, don't know what to say.... Chanced it this morning. Took off, nice easy ride, about 30kms, NO PROBLEMS... Fished... Then rat bagged it back 30kms to the house..NO PROBLEMS
Thanks to all for your help, most appreciated. Thanks again GODSMACK for helping out the ol' lady while I was away. Good man.
The Rhino Rides Again:rockn:


----------

